# What's your air management setup?



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

As the title states...what management are you running? Manual? Solenoids with switches? Full digital? What influenced your decision to get that particular setup? What's your opinion of the setup and would you have gone a different route if you could do it again? 

doing some preliminary research before going air. thanks for the feedback guys :thumbup:


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

accuair vu4 manifold, accuair switch speed controller, dakota digital odyssey gauge 

reasoning i cant stand most full digital managements systems available for sale right now they are al so big and bulky that you have to get very creative in where you mount them to look clean or you have to mount them in such an obscure location that the ease of use is completely destroyed. 

The accuair manifold imo is the absolute best you can buy right now, the 10+ cars ive bagged ive used everything from individual valves, to single corner manifold blocks, asco manifold, air bag it manifold and this one is money. Now after deciding to go with this manifold i saw the switch speed and its completely plug and play with the manifold which makes installing retardedly simple. The part that sold me though was that it can be unplugged from the wiring so you can take it with you like your cell phone... how you gonna steal my car if you can get it off the ground.....regardless this thing is packed with features though 

Dakota digital has been making digital gauges for ages, installation is simple and it looks super clean, can be installed in any standard gauge pod I chose the new south column pod as it was a direct replacement to the existing oem piece so it looks like it came that way from the factory 

now i spent more than i would have spent on the auto pilot system but like i said i didnt want to hack up the interior of my car to get it work or spend the 5 hours hours ive heard it takes to wire in. My system took literally 30 min to wire into the car


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

dual easystreet manifolds 
7-switch box 
dual 400cs 

Went the analog route because of the difference in price. I adjust my air all the time and do not regret going with a switch box, yet... I was able to spend the money I saved on management on good set of front struts, which is my opinion was more important. In time, I envision switching to dakota digitial if a nice used setup goes along.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

manual valves 
3 gal tank 
viair 380 
easy street gauges 

simple, cheap, effective


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

digital autopilot setup with manifold valves. Makes install easy as pie and works amazingly. I think they look better than valves anyways


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

5gal tank 
2 400c comps 
8 asco valves 
7 switch box 
2 analog gauges 

I went analog for two reasons, first less expensive, second and pretty much the main reason I liked the look of the analog setup over the digi. 
I love being able to "hit dem switches" 
The ease of use with analog gauges are perfectly fine, as far as seeing the psi your at 
Wiring all the valves isn't as complicated as I originally thought, pretty basic after you figure out what your doing (all power goes to the appropriate switch box switch, all ground wires are grounded..) 
If I redo my setup I def would spend the extra $40-50 or whatever it is, on a manifold 
Definitely invest in two comps, even if you get one large comp in the end run you should have faster fill times and it will be less expensive


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Single Viair 400c 5 gallon tank and 8 ASCO valves and a **** load of fittings  

and I'm obviously still in the middle of working on things. Tanks looks very dirty.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

_plush_ said:


> accuair vu4 manifold, accuair switch speed controller, dakota digital odyssey gauge


 same here, accuair vu4 manifold, accuair switch speed controller, dakota digital odyssey gauge w/ dakota digital senders, 3 gal tank and viair 400c


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Ride Tech RidePro E3 upgraded to dual compressors and 5 gallon tank.... 

I love it.... I wanted everything from one company. It was tough between this and Accuair but I am quite happy with the Ride Tech gear..... I will be ordering the level pro upgrade within a month to finish it out!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I went for the ECS manual Airlift kit. 

reason: simple, everything you need all in one box (almost!) and within budget

if i had the money i would have gone with accuair management with all the auto levelling and remote etc. just for ease of use.

but as its my first attempt at installing air, the simpler the better !


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

friends car im in the middle of doing the install on hes almost identical to what im running minus the switch speed and dual 380's, he wanted to keep his spare though, viair single 380 c compressor, accuair vu4 manifold, dakota digital odyssey gauge, eai 5 switch box, 3 gallon aluminum tank











for those of you scratching your head and wondering where the compressor is...........


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

5gal 7port aluminum tank
2 Viair 400c
Ridetech BIGRED 3/8" valve manifold
RidePROe3

Love the ridetech stuff. Its great quality and looks really nice too.

I would DEF recommend getting the same manufacturer valve manifold and controller, this will make installation plug n play :thumbup:


----------

